# I'm in the market for a good Helmet



## Danaxxmiller (Jan 5, 2009)

I am in the market for a good helmet any reccomendations?  :-o


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 5, 2009)

Depends on your head shape.  Just try on a bunch and see how they feel.  The best helmet in the world is useless if you don't wear it because it is uncomfortable.

Personally, I am partial to the Giro G-10.  Fits my head shape perfect, vents nice, and looks ok in my eyes.


----------



## hardline (Jan 6, 2009)

hawks gave the best advice but bring your giggles with you so you can make sure you got a nice fit at the top. ice cream headaches suck


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jan 6, 2009)

Go to your local shop and try a bunch on, they are all diferent. $70 for a Smith Holt to $160 for a Giro Omen. I use a Giro G10 also, works well. Buying one online might get you a great price but it's risky as it might not fit you.


----------



## danny p (Jan 6, 2009)

I'm partial to the G-10 as well.


----------



## ga2ski (Jan 6, 2009)

I love my Giro Nine


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 6, 2009)

danny p said:


> I'm partial to the G-10 as well.


+1 on the g10


----------



## deadheadskier (Jan 6, 2009)

What Hawk and Hardline said

....it's kind of like boots.  The best helmet from one manufacturer might not fit you as well as something from another.  I tried a bunch of different Giro and I forget what else.  Marker is what fit me best.


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 6, 2009)

RootDKJ said:


> +1 on the g10



+2 on the G10


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2009)

I'm in a Giro Fuse largely because I'm such a hothead.  Has integrated headphone earpieces (aftermarket).  Love it. 

Agree bigtime on the goggles and headaches.  My mistake was buying the wrong goggles afterwards.


----------



## Philpug (Jan 11, 2009)

the G9 and G10 fit the same, the 10 you can open the vents from the outside, worth the difference in cost there. The Fuse is similar but fits a bit different and is a lighter helmet. The Smith Variant Brim has been a popular helmet this season too.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 11, 2009)

As others have said i highly recommend that u take your goggles to a store try on a number of helmets as they are all different . Helmet /goggle compatability is seriously important for comfort .

  I tried many but now I use a Giro Talon( removable vents)  and also have a Boeri Axis   ( fixed vents) with customized  graphics. My Son had it done for me  its called a Bad Scorpion,  it 's pretty extreme  but gets many laffs 

Had Brikos in the past but prefer the fit , shape and warmth of the Giro


----------



## air0rmc (Jan 13, 2009)

*appearance vs comfort/function*

I looked at many helmets in local shops .The GIRO G10 ( matte black ) is the most comfortable helmet I found and the bonus is it is also one of the only helmets that dos not make me look like the "ALIEN" according to my children . I have your average anglo melon @57 cm and size med is perfect for balaclava or turtle and also feels awsome naked . The RED freq was the runner up .


----------



## andyzee (Jan 13, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm in a Giro Fuse largely because I'm such a hothead.  Has integrated headphone earpieces (aftermarket).  Love it.
> 
> Agree bigtime on the goggles and headaches.  My mistake was buying the wrong goggles afterwards.




+1 I've gone through a couple of them now, love em. Some good deals here if you can find your size: http://www.sierratradingpost.com/d/2246_Helmets.html


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 13, 2009)

G9 with audio on sale for $106 @ tramdock if you act quickly.

http://www.tramdock.com/?cmp_sku=GIR0072&avad=1232_0_dotd_0


----------



## mondeo (Jan 13, 2009)

Philpug said:


> the G9 and G10 fit the same, the 10 you can open the vents from the outside, worth the difference in cost there. The Fuse is similar but fits a bit different and is a lighter helmet. The Smith Variant Brim has been a popular helmet this season too.


 
Have a Smith Premise, my guess is same fit as the Variant. Tried on a Giro at the shop but really didn't fit me that well. Lesson here - no matter how many other people a helmet may fit well, make sure you check one out yourself before you buy. As others have mentioned.

Probably gonna get a Variant soon. Dented my current helmet, not bad, but should probably replace it.


----------



## air0rmc (Jan 14, 2009)

mondeo said:


> Have a Smith Premise, my guess is same fit as the Variant. Tried on a Giro at the shop but really didn't fit me that well. Lesson here - no matter how many other people a helmet may fit well, make sure you check one out yourself before you buy. As others have mentioned.
> 
> Probably gonna get a Variant soon. Dented my current helmet, not bad, but should probably replace it.



I think the smith variant is the best looking helmet of all but could not find one to try on before buying . I think the variant (brim) model will cause goggle issues when lifting them up . back country has good deals on both the variant and variant brim


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2009)

Warp Daddy said:


> As others have said i highly recommend that u take your goggles to a store try on a number of helmets as they are all different . Helmet /goggle compatability is seriously important for comfort .
> 
> I tried many but now I use a Giro Talon( removable vents)  and also have a Boeri Axis   ( fixed vents) with customized  graphics. My Son had it done for me  its called a Bad Scorpion,  it 's pretty extreme  but gets many laffs
> 
> Had Brikos in the past but prefer the fit , shape and warmth of the Giro



Many people will have to change goggles once they find a helmet that fits their head properly.  You don't want goggle gap or you'll be unhappy on cold days.  You also don't want the helmet forcing the goggle down onto the bridge of your nose.

If it fits your head, I think the Giro Omen has the best venting system.  It has separate controls for the front and rear vents.  You can pull off the ear flaps on warm days.  You can get bluetooth headphones for them if you're an MP3 person.


----------



## RootDKJ (Jan 14, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Many people will have to change goggles once they find a helmet that fits their head properly.  You don't want goggle gap or you'll be unhappy on cold days.  You also don't want the helmet forcing the goggle down onto the bridge of your nose.
> 
> If it fits your head, I think the Giro Omen has the best venting system.  It has separate controls for the front and rear vents.  You can pull off the ear flaps on warm days.  You can get bluetooth headphones for them if you're an MP3 person.



I agree on the Omen, but it fits my head weird, while the G10 feels like it's not even there.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Many people will have to change goggles once they find a helmet that fits their head properly.  You don't want goggle gap or you'll be unhappy on cold days.  You also don't want the helmet forcing the goggle down onto the bridge of your nose.
> 
> If it fits your head, I think the Giro Omen has the best venting system.  It has separate controls for the front and rear vents.  You can pull off the ear flaps on warm days.  You can get bluetooth headphones for them if you're an MP3 person.



The technology of the Omen is really cool, but not a fan of them.  The goggle clip did not hold goggles very well, extremely uncomfortable, and it cost $200!  You can get the bluetooth headphones for any giro helmet.


----------



## Geoff (Jan 14, 2009)

Hawkshot99 said:


> The technology of the Omen is really cool, but not a fan of them.  The goggle clip did not hold goggles very well, extremely uncomfortable, and it cost $200!  You can get the bluetooth headphones for any giro helmet.



I feed the rubber Smith goggle strap extender through the slot in the goggle clip.  It's impossible for goggles to fall off unless you shear the goggle strap.  Problem solved.

Uncomfortable is an individual fit issue.  Helmets are just like ski boots.  What works for me very well may not work for you.

$200?  Who pays MSRP for anything?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 14, 2009)

Geoff said:


> Uncomfortable is an individual fit issue.  Helmets are just like ski boots.  What works for me very well may not work for you.
> 
> $200?  Who pays MSRP for anything?



I agree on the fit, I just was not a fan of it.  Who pays MSRP?  A person who goes into a shop to buy rather than the internet searcher.


----------



## mondeo (Jan 14, 2009)

Omen at $88 on tramdock right now.


----------



## GolfingOwl (Jan 21, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm in a Giro Fuse largely because I'm such a hothead.  Has integrated headphone earpieces (aftermarket).  Love it.
> 
> Agree bigtime on the goggles and headaches.  My mistake was buying the wrong goggles afterwards.



X2

I have a Fuse and bought one for my wife after I got mine.  Per the other recommendations, I think a helmet that has vents you can open and close is well worth the extra cost.  I too added the aftermarket headphone ear pieces (Tune Ups).  I have Oakley A-Frames and my wife has Smiths (not sure of the model), and they seem to fit fine.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 23, 2009)

this is the perfect thread for me, 'cause i'm in the market for a helmet....had narrowed it down to the G10 or the Fuse before checking out this thread (and i haven't tried either yet).

seems like the consensus is that the Fuse is better for keeping your head cooler?  that's very, very important to me.

but, where i'm at, the G10 is about $50 cheaper.....worth the difference?

also, if the Fuse is the way to go, anyone seen the titanium one in person?  my local shop only carries the matte black one, but i can order the titanium via the internets....

thanks....


----------



## andyzee (Jan 23, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> this is the perfect thread for me, 'cause i'm in the market for a helmet....had narrowed it down to the G10 or the Fuse before checking out this thread (and i haven't tried either yet).
> 
> seems like the consensus is that the Fuse is better for keeping your head cooler?  that's very, very important to me.
> 
> ...



Keep your eyes on tramdock.com, they've had them fairly frequently lately. If you can't wait, go to http://www.sierratradingpost.com/d/2246_Helmets.html , they have decent prices. Another helmet to consider if you don't mind paying more is the Giro Omen, nice design with dual vent controls. I believe the Fuse has been on Tramdock for $49, while the Omen has been on there for $99.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 23, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> this is the perfect thread for me, 'cause i'm in the market for a helmet....had narrowed it down to the G10 or the Fuse before checking out this thread (and i haven't tried either yet).
> 
> seems like the consensus is that the Fuse is better for keeping your head cooler?  that's very, very important to me.
> 
> ...



The Fuse and the G-10 fit very differently shaped heads.  If it vents better means nothing if it is not comfy.  I feel that my G-10 vent just fine.


----------



## Damato (Jan 24, 2009)

Another vote for the Giro Omen.  The venting options are a huge plus and I've had no problems with the google clip.


----------



## MR. evil (Jan 24, 2009)

My wife has the Smith Variant and its a sweet heltmet. She also has the Smith I/O googles which are also uber sweet. The really cool thing is that Smith designed the Variant Helmet and I/O googles to work together as a system. The top of the googles fit perfectly into the brim of the helmet, and the googles actually vent air directly into the helmet vents.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Jan 26, 2009)

andyzee said:


> Keep your eyes on tramdock.com, they've had them fairly frequently lately. If you can't wait, go to http://www.sierratradingpost.com/d/2246_Helmets.html , they have decent prices. Another helmet to consider if you don't mind paying more is the Giro Omen, nice design with dual vent controls. I believe the Fuse has been on Tramdock for $49, while the Omen has been on there for $99.





thanks for the tips!  

how does tramdock.com work?  when i go to the site, it only lists one product at a time and, otherwise, it seems like i have to go to backcountry.com, which doesn't seem to have GREAT deals.  am i doing something wrong?


----------



## o3jeff (Jan 26, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks for the tips!
> 
> how does tramdock.com work?  when i go to the site, it only lists one product at a time and, otherwise, it seems like i have to go to backcountry.com, which doesn't seem to have GREAT deals.  am i doing something wrong?



It's one deal at a time, when the item sells out(or realize no one is buying it), they put up an new one.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 26, 2009)

ComeBackMudPuddles said:


> thanks for the tips!
> 
> how does tramdock.com work?  when i go to the site, it only lists one product at a time and, otherwise, it seems like i have to go to backcountry.com, which doesn't seem to have GREAT deals.  am i doing something wrong?





o3jeff said:


> It's one deal at a time, when the item sells out(or realize no one is buying it), they put up an new one.



Yes, like Jeff said, one deal at a time.  You have to keep an eye on it for the new deal to come up.  I just leave the trackers in my signature open in separate tabs and they let me know when a new deal pops up (as long as you turn the audio alerts on).


----------



## long island boarder (Jan 27, 2009)

used my Smith Variant and Smith I/O combo for the first time this past weekend.  Love the goggles, great visibility over my old Oakley A frames, helmet actually had a little too much air flow but that will be solved by wearing my baclava.  Very happy with this set up.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Jan 29, 2009)

I got this one:

http://www.evogear.com/outlet/helmets/giro-nine-mx-helmet.aspx

It just got delivered Yesterday, and I gotta tell you, it's pretty awesome.  I don't generally wear a helmet, but if I can hook up some kind of audio attachment (and I think Giro makes a compatible one), I might actually start wearing this thing


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Jan 29, 2009)

mattchuck2 said:


> I got this one:
> 
> http://www.evogear.com/outlet/helmets/giro-nine-mx-helmet.aspx
> 
> It just got delivered Yesterday, and I gotta tell you, it's pretty awesome.  I don't generally wear a helmet, but if I can hook up some kind of audio attachment (and I think Giro makes a compatible one), I might actually start wearing this thing



They do make a audio setup for that helmet.  However it is several seasons old, and you may find it hard to find a kit that will work with it.


----------



## billski (Nov 27, 2011)

Looking to replace my Giro Fuse which has taken one too many whacks.  Thinking about the G10.  I really like the ability to flick vents on/off.  I also need to upgrade my tuneups which the wires are breaking apart.  Again.  Thoughts on the G10?


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 27, 2011)

billski said:


> Looking to replace my Giro Fuse which has taken one too many whacks.  Thinking about the G10.  I really like the ability to flick vents on/off.  I also need to upgrade my tuneups which the wires are breaking apart.  Again.  Thoughts on the G10?



I really liked my G-10's when I wore them.  However, I really did not like the way that the Fuse fit my head.  It was more of a round head, vs. oval with the G-10.


----------



## Mildcat (Nov 28, 2011)

billski said:


> Looking to replace my Giro Fuse which has taken one too many whacks.  Thinking about the G10.  I really like the ability to flick vents on/off.  I also need to upgrade my tuneups which the wires are breaking apart.  Again.  Thoughts on the G10?





Hawkshot99 said:


> I really liked my G-10's when I wore them.  However, I really did not like the way that the Fuse fit my head.  It was more of a round head, vs. oval with the G-10.



+1, I have a G10 med that fits great and my gf has a med fuse that I don't like the fit. Two totally different shapes. 

Hey Hawkshot, how does the Seam compare to the G10 and Fuse?


----------



## billski (Nov 28, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> +1, I have a G10 med that fits great and my gf has a med fuse that I don't like the fit. Two totally different shapes.
> 
> Hey Hawkshot, how does the Seam compare to the G10 and Fuse?



I'm smack on the size break between medium and large.  Which way to go, up or down?  Yes, some people call me a fat head with a natural tendancy to swell. :roll:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mildcat said:


> Hey Hawkshot, how does the Seam compare to the G10 and Fuse?



I wore the Seam last year.  I loved the way it fit my head, and it was decently small in its outershell size.  The shape is much more like the G-10 than the Fuse, although the Seam replaced the Fuse in the product line.

This year I am wearing the Smith Varient Brim, as I like the size adjuster a bit more, and the vents location works better for a helmet cam.  Also I have decided I like a helmet with a hard outer shell rather than the very thin plastic like most ski and bike helmets are.  It weighs a slight amount more, but doesnt look nearly as bad from dents, and such.



billski said:


> I'm smack on the size break between medium and large.  Which way to go, up or down?  Yes, some people call me a fat head with a natural tendancy to swell. :roll:



If you can wear either M or L depending on how you adjust it, go with the M.  This way your head is being cradled all the way around your head, rather than just pushed forward by the adjuster.(I hope that made sense)


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 29, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I wore the Seam last year.  I loved the way it fit my head, and it was decently small in its outershell size.  The shape is much more like the G-10 than the Fuse, although the Seam replaced the Fuse in the product line.
> 
> This year I am wearing the Smith Varient Brim, as I like the size adjuster a bit more, and the vents location works better for a helmet cam.  Also I have decided I like a helmet with a hard outer shell rather than the very thin plastic like most ski and bike helmets are.  It weighs a slight amount more, but doesnt look nearly as bad from dents, and such.
> 
> ...



How will he be able to fit his balaclava, neck warmer, etc underneath if the helmet fits very snug?


----------



## billski (Nov 29, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How will he be able to fit his balaclava, neck warmer, etc underneath if the helmet fits very snug?



Good point.  Actually I hate the balaclava top.  I use it primarily for the face mask, but to the same point.  Note to self - look for face-mask only before the snows fly (soon I hope).

I never use a neck warmer.


----------



## Black Phantom (Nov 29, 2011)

billski said:


> Good point.  Actually I hate the balaclava top.  I use it primarily for the face mask, but to the same point.  Note to self - look for face-mask only before the snows fly (soon I hope).
> 
> I never use a neck warmer.



You should bring this for the trip to Magic! :razz:


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Nov 29, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> How will he be able to fit his balaclava, neck warmer, etc underneath if the helmet fits very snug?





billski said:


> Good point.  Actually I hate the balaclava top.  I use it primarily for the face mask, but to the same point.  Note to self - look for face-mask only before the snows fly (soon I hope).
> 
> I never use a neck warmer.



I have a balaclava head piece.  It requires loosening the helmet 1 click on the adjuster.  They are super thin on top of the head, not thick like the one Bill posted.  I also wear it under my motorcycle helmet, and that helmet is tight.


----------

